# Straight Shaft Drive Center



## BrentWin (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anybody seen a drive spur with a straight shaft? I use a collet chuck for 95% of what I do. I would like to find a straight shaft so I don't have to take off the collet chuck for the other 5% of what I do. Yes I am lazy.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2013)

I think it'd be easier to start with a piece of rod the diameter you like and file spurs onto one end.

I'm sure that someone like woodtickgreg or rusdemka could do this really easily if all you want is a simple 2 or 4 spur drive center.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> I bet some of there some metal guys could make ya one. Perhaps turning a MT3 drive down to 5/8 shaft?
> Just a thought...


That is how I would do it, would only take a few min. on a metal lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorby makes a Stebcenter to fit into a chuck. It comes in 3 sizes: 1/2", 7/8" and 1 1/4". Craft supplies carries them. You might check and see if this will work for you.
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 14, 2013)

Tim, that was just what I was looking for.

Thanks
Brent

Reactions: Like 1


----------

